# Adventure games: roleplaying, sandbox, interactive story; share screenshots



## sidetone (Jun 14, 2022)

Share screenshots of adventure games on FreeBSD. Adventure games include roleplaying games (RPG) and sandbox games. Share text RPG/Adventure games too. Games run on an interpreter, game engine or emulator are good too. Maybe even online games as long as it's on FreeBSD. I don't know if the game should be opensource, because of potential image copyrights. Different scenes of the same games are ok too...


*RPG screenshots*
games/valyriatear






games/fotaq - Flight of the Amazon Queen









games/voadi





games/griels-quest


----------



## sidetone (Jun 15, 2022)

*Sandbox games*
games/minetest - opensource clone of Minecraft.






This game requires adding the user to the `minetest` group, and installing an additional minetest package, so it can generate the world.


games/endless-sky



While this game has an arcade aspect, it has dialog boxes in RPG style. Though, it's a sandbox game, rather than an RPG.


----------



## Holger (Jun 15, 2022)

Just today, I installed “System Shock - Classic Edition”. I bought it from GOG.com for $3.99, or so.

Nowadays, GOG („Good Old Games”) uses a Steam-Wannabe-like installer. Of course it does *not* run on FreeBSD. So I installed a Windows 10 machine using `sysutils/vm-bhyve`, downloaded the game, copied it over using WinSCP and started it using `emulators/dosbox`. There are probably more simpler solutions using `archivers/innoextract`, but I have not tried them yet.

Here is a screenshot (no in-game, yet, as I have not yet dived into it):


----------



## sidetone (Jun 16, 2022)

*Interactive story: text adventures*
Treasure Island (Windham Classics) on DosBox, running on FreeBSD.



This game was written in Basic, then ported to classic PC platforms. I was into this game in the 80's.

Oregon Trail is another text adventure game, which a version of it was written in Basic, and ported to PC platforms. I wonder how close to this style that Lua and Python can get for this type of text adventure games.

games/open-adventure




games/dungeon




These games need understanding of in game vocabulary list commands to play them.

There are a few interpreters and emulators for text adventure games, though they are limited to certain game producers. games/dmagnetic is an interpreter for text games made by the company Magnetic Scrolls. games/frotz and games/zoom are for text games produced by Infocom for Z-Machines.


----------



## sidetone (Jun 19, 2022)

*Scummvm for graphical adventure games*
games/scummvm is for graphical adventure games, rather than text based games.

Fotaq (Flight of the Amazon Queen), in an above game in a previous section uses Scummvm. This is an interpreter for many graphical adventure games that can be used when the CD is owned. games/fotaq and games/bass (Beneath a Steal Sky) in ports are free to use with Scummvm.

Scummvm has replaced Sarien. Dosbox and Dosbox-x can also be used for games that adventure games that Scummvm can run.

With Scummvm, games are not limited to specific platforms, they can be played on any computer architecture than can run Scummvm.

Scummvm automatically detected my gamepad, when many other programs wouldn't.


*Zelda like games and engines*
games/egoboo




games/freedink





Apart from individual games, games/hypatia_engine is to create adventure games. It uses Python and is MIT licensed. Hypatia is developed on FreeBSD. https://pypi.org/project/hypatia_engine/

games/solarus is another engine for this style of adventure games.


*Text adventure environments*
games/inform7 and games/tads consist of programming languages for interactive fiction. tads is also a game interpreter. inform7 is also a text adventure environment.


----------

